# HTC 8x windows 10 mobile



## reksden (Feb 26, 2016)

Update htc 8x with cab files to windows 10 mobile.
It phone restarts every 5 minutes. how to remove reboot phone?!
Use cab files from lumia 1020 and Ativ S and deleted language and programs.
Help me with reboot .















More screenshots: mail ru cloud


----------



## reksden (Feb 29, 2016)

Up.


----------



## mcosmin222 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dude you obviously broke it. You can't just take files from other phones and hope it will work.


----------



## reksden (Feb 29, 2016)

mcosmin222 said:


> Dude you obviously broke it. You can't just take files from other phones and hope it will work.

Click to collapse



i using cab files for others phone( huawei w1 for w2, and etc).
Now it cab files distributed for many phones with these characteristics.
It was the same when htc 8x 10 received in error.


----------



## mcosmin222 (Feb 29, 2016)

reksden said:


> i using cab files for others phone( huawei w1 for w2, and etc).
> Now it cab files distributed for many phones with these characteristics.
> It was the same when htc 8x 10 received in error.

Click to collapse



Well you are obviously in a bad position here and you are probably the only one who can help.
Reflashing Wp8.1 would be a great start. Don't fiddle with these kind of things if you are not ready to face the consequences if things go wrong.


----------



## reksden (Feb 29, 2016)

mcosmin222 said:


> Well you are obviously in a bad position here and you are probably the only one who can help.
> Reflashing Wp8.1 would be a great start. Don't fiddle with these kind of things if you are not ready to face the consequences if things go wrong.

Click to collapse



You may have received this error, and fixes it.
I suspect there is only on your phone's firmware(8.1 update).
I need to test it on your phone by at&t.


----------



## reksden (Mar 17, 2016)

up, manually update:
https://vk.com/page-45339135_51937271


----------



## IanAzer (Mar 19, 2016)

Does it work?


----------



## IanAzer (Mar 20, 2016)

Random reboots, Keyboard not working...


----------



## reksden (Mar 20, 2016)

IanAzer said:


> Random reboots, Keyboard not working...

Click to collapse



it bugs 8x((


----------



## monoWench (Mar 21, 2016)

Get the windows device recovery tool and reinstall 8.1


----------



## IanAzer (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea i did but i really want windows 10 on this specific device


----------



## djtonka (Mar 21, 2016)

there is no "official" Windows 10 for 8X I am affraid


----------



## reksden (Mar 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> there is no "official" Windows 10 for 8X I am affraid

Click to collapse



htc 8xt/8x/m8 without w10m(((


----------



## jedidomal (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey man, do you install windows 10 mobile in HTC 8x? i really want to do this too in my 8x. Your cellphone still with the rebooting and the keyboard problem?


----------



## reksden (Mar 23, 2016)

jedidomal said:


> i really want to do this too in my 8x. Your cellphone still with the rebooting and the keyboard problem?

Click to collapse



i don't reboot phone(manually update insider and etc), instagramm crash my keyboard.
microprograms bud(


----------



## IanAzer (Mar 23, 2016)

reksden said:


> i don't reboot phone(manually update insider and etc), instagramm crash my keyboard.
> microprograms bud(

Click to collapse



Does your phone automatically reboot every 5 min? And can you use the keybord, when i am typing no text appears and keyboard dissappears after a few seconds.


----------



## reksden (Mar 24, 2016)

IanAzer said:


> Does your phone automatically reboot every 5 min? And can you use the keybord, when i am typing no text appears and keyboard dissappears after a few seconds.

Click to collapse



if you restart the phone at least once, it will continually reboot in the future, if you do not, under any circumstances, do not reboot, the phone will not reboot, the keyboard and do not understand the problem. I know that because instagram keyboard disappeared.


----------



## ngame (Nov 30, 2016)

Guys maybe you know from my signature that I get htc 8x interop unlocked . I'm working on w10m for this phone .
Random reboot yes it takes exactly 6 minutes and some times 11 minutes to reboot . 
But you know if you do hard reset and never reboot your phone you won't have any reboot problems . As a short term fix please do not reboot your device after HR . I'm working on it .

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




reksden said:


> if you restart the phone at least once, it will continually reboot in the future, if you do not, under any circumstances, do not reboot, the phone will not reboot, the keyboard and do not understand the problem. I know that because instagram keyboard disappeared.

Click to collapse



I don't have any issue with keyboard. Seems you didn't install one or more keyboards. Check your cab files with the name import. For example if you see en-us it means you have english us keyboard so you can use it otherwise it will crashes


----------



## tingtongku (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey, I have a question hope you can answer. 
Does Beats Audio push notification when headset plugged?


----------



## HolySAMual (Aug 4, 2017)

Please show me how upfate htc8x i want ut .i like it i need full guide and all please.


----------



## marchun (May 22, 2021)

ngame said:


> Guys maybe you know from my signature that I get htc 8x interop unlocked . I'm working on w10m for this phone .
> Random reboot yes it takes exactly 6 minutes and some times 11 minutes to reboot .
> But you know if you do hard reset and never reboot your phone you won't have any reboot problems . As a short term fix please do not reboot your device after HR . I'm working on it .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! Please advise where to get the windows 10 mobile firmware for HTC 8X. I can't find it.


----------

